# Wire Thru Construction



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Here are a few pic's of the way I do a wire thru. Very simply, start with 2 pieces of wood and route out the wire path's. Next ,dowel them together, cut out your form, then begin shaping or carving. The dowel hold's the pieces together nicely without clamp's getting in the way. Then separate and form your wire. Once you are happy with the fit, install the wire and glue the two halves together. This last step becomes a little tricky if you are doing a crankbait with the wire through the lip!!!
Have Fun,
Douglas


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I absolutely love that walleye bait, though I don't know that I'd fish it. What material did you use for the dorsal fin? 

I also saw an arcticle on thru-wires not long ago where someone used a fine hacksaw blade to make a groove up from the bottom of a solid bait (before shaping while still in flat form) to the nose and tail, shaped the bait, inserted the wire form, then filled the groove with wood shaving and epoxy. It was interesting. The blade was spaced up from the tabletop with washers so it stayed centered on the block.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Fantastic Doug! I love how the lead will hold the wire ties together. I hear you on the ones with the lip involved. LOL Thats when the real fun begins.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

I have begun working on a few musky baits and need to through wire with a lip wire tie. Can you guys "in the know" shed more light on the techniques and options I should consider before I jump in too deep? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Fug, take my advice; run away as fast as you can. I've been making some lately and its addicting...at the same time you want to get it perfect and my fat fingers don't play nice with wire...but I'm still going at it! 

Douglas, that is a great tutorial! You make it look so easy. You and Tigger are evil.


----------

